# Planting by the 'signs'



## *Andi

Yes ... I know some people say it is odd or strange but I can't help it. I must check the signs ... :dunno:

My Grandma C always checked the signs before we went to the garden . She told me why we planted one plant but not the others ... for one reason or another.  

So it was a must for me to follow ... 

Anyone else plant by the signs?


----------



## UncleJoe

I prefer the phases of the moon. The third full moon after the days begin to lengthen means its time to plow the ground and get the cool weather( potatoes, beets, carrots, lettuce, etc.) plants ready


----------



## Woody

3 or 4 years ago I tried a year by the signs. Started in the fall for tilling and went right through into the following fall. I have ~1,200 sq ft of garden and divide it into quarters, plant on ¼ each year and rotate so each plot gets 3 years of rest. Well, not exactly all of it, I do have compost holes in each section and squash are planted a year ahead in their own section so they can spread as they wish.

I took the regularly scheduled ¼ and planted by the signs and phases of the moon, the next one in rotation I planted as against the signs as possible. I noticed absolutely no difference between the sections. That’s not to say planting by the sign’s is bunk, just that for me it did not make a difference. Some of my gardening friends and I chatted that summer over cocktails about it. They are actually the ones who started me thinking and trying it. They swear by it and that it works wonders for their production. They did have to agree that the difference in my plots was non existent or minimal enough to not be noticeable.

We did think that it is an old tradition, back to days when ALDOF (average last date of frost) for each area was not known. Heck, most folks planted as grandma did because it was all they know. Planting by the moon gave them a way to know when to plant what. I have not done it since but do not disregard those that do do it. I actually plant crops earlier and later than I should, not the entire patch but enough so if there isn’t a late frost I’m a planting ahead. I then put in a little more every two weeks to extend my harvests of fresh. Example: my rows are 15’ long. I’ll plan on 3 rows of peas so plant 7.5’ really early, the rest of that row two weeks later… If the first planting gets frozen or just rots in the ground, so be it. I can plant again after the rest of the rows are in and hope for a late crop if hot weather holds off.


----------



## armchair

I thought everybody planted by the signs and moon phases.Of course I don't get out much.


----------



## UncleJoe

Woody said:


> I actually plant crops earlier and later than I should, not the entire patch but enough so if there isn't a late frost I'm a planting ahead. I then put in a little more every two weeks to extend my harvests of fresh. Example: my rows are 15' long. I'll plan on 3 rows of peas so plant 7.5' really early, the rest of that row two weeks later&#8230; If the first planting gets frozen or just rots in the ground, so be it. I can plant again after the rest of the rows are in and hope for a late crop if hot weather holds off.


I do the same thing. Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. I took a big loss last year.


----------



## *Andi

armchair said:


> I thought everybody planted by the signs and moon phases.Of course I don't get out much.


I don't get out much either. 

Woody if I can ask ... what does average last date of frost have to do with planting by the signs? :scratch


----------



## Woody

Everyone knows you can solve the world’s troubles with a few sips and some conversation, this is the way we saw it.

In days gone by, most folks didn’t have calendars, they probably only know when it was Sunday. They needed a way to know when to plant without having to know exactly what day it was. What were the constants in their world? Certainly not the weather or which way the wind is blowing. Sure you can tell by the clouds and wind what the next short time span will bring for weather but it is nothing you can plan ahead for more than a day or two. The sun, moon and stars are as constant as… well, the sun, moon and stars. For wherever they were in the world, planting at certain times put them past the days of the last frost guaranteeing a harvest. It must have taken some trial and error but eventually planting at certain times, good signs, gave them the expected results. Planting too early or late, bad signs, gave them poor results. As time goes by and crops are planted/harvested folks gathered this information on the results until what you have today. The compiled results of who knows how long of folks trial and error to come up with a planting calendar separate from the actual calendar.

Again, I am not calling this bunk or putting anyone’s theory’s down. My friends all plant by the signs and have great results. I do not plant by the signs, except perhaps by chance, and my garden has been productive and prosperous. Except for those damned blister beetles two years ago.


----------



## *Andi

I think we are talking about different signs.

When I say that I plant by the signs I mean zodiac influence/ phases of the moon. 

But I also follow 'weather signs'. - Plant corn after the oak leaves are as big as a squirrels ear.  (and many others) Forecasting the weather by plants and animals is controversial, I agree ... but ...(IMO) I think one can learn a lot about the up coming season with 'weather signs'. - but thats just me ... yes, I know strange.


----------



## Woody

We’re talking the same signs Andi. Be they zodiac, moon or oak leaves. 

As far as predicting weather far in advance I’m beginning to take stock in what some say. Back in NE PA I never knew folks who could predict how an upcoming season, a year away was going to be, accurately that is. Down here I’ve talked to lots of older locals that have been mighty accurate so far. Must be the same folks who write for the Farmers Almanac! Also the little wives tales like if you hear thunder in the winter here it will snow within 10 days. You can only poo poo these things so much before giving in to their accuracy. 

Maybe I’ll try my experiment again this year, it didn’t really take much extra time. Just planning time ahead to do the planting is all.


----------



## *Andi

Here's to a happy garden.:beercheer:


----------



## UncleJoe

When the forsythia blooms is also a good indicator that it's time to get the cool weather plants going. :flower:


----------



## kyfarmer

I have used the sign's and planted off them, the number one thing is the weather, ol mother nature will either make ya or brake ya. I,am jonesin bad to get something in the ground.


----------



## UncleJoe

kyfarmer said:


> I,am jonesin bad to get something in the ground.


Yeah me too. I walk out to the garden once in a while to check on the beets and carrots I left in the ground to go to seed this year. 
I'd love to pull some beets out but I'm pretty low on seed since the goats ate last years seed plants. Forgot to close the garden gate.


----------



## kyfarmer

Solution to that, goat for supper with carrots and beets. That will show them.


----------



## pdx210

i buy stuff at the store..LOL


tell us more what signs do you look for for various crops ?


----------



## *Andi

Most (but not all) follow the farmers almanac for planting by the signs.

Farmers' Almanac's Gardening Calendar


----------

